

JavaScript templating 6000% faster than jQuery Templates - toddanglin
http://www.kendoui.com/blogs/teamblog/posts/11-08-26/kendo_ui_templates_faster_than_a_speeding_resig.aspx

======
lucisferre
The syntax is very WebFormsie, far too much for my tastes. It all depends on
what you should be able to do within a template. I'm personally partial to the
style used in Spark[1]. If something more like a HAML template is possible
that would also be very cool

[1]<http://sparkviewengine.com/>

------
tadfisher
> var t = kendo.template("<div id="box"><#= firstName #></div>");

Lesson: always test your examples.

